# 2021 2700 carolina bay tidewater



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS TIDEWATER 2700 CAROLINA BAY IS RIGGED AND READY TO GO FISHING, POWERED WITH TWO F300XCA MOTORS, GARMIN GPS AND DEPTH, HARD TOP WITH LIGHTS, SPEAKERS AND ROD HOLDERS , CONSOLE HAS PORTA POTTI, LOTS OF SEATING AND STORAGE, COMPLETE BOW SEATING CUSHIONS, LARGE LIVE WELLS, INSULATED BOXES, FRESH WATER WASH DOWN, PLUS LOTS MORE OPTIONS CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO TEST THIS BEAUTY $175,048.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

